# Frage zu Killing Floor 2 (bzw. möglichem cutting)



## Noxxphox (20. August 2015)

*Frage zu Killing Floor 2 (bzw. möglichem cutting)*

Hi,
ich hätte ne frage zu Killing Floor 2. Das spiel entspricht genau meinem geschmack, schön blutig, gemetzel (ja da bin ich trotz meiner fast 20 jahre wol noch ein kiddi gebliben ). Nun ist meine frage ich habe folgendes gefunden:
Killing Floor 2 - Gewaltgrad könnte nachträglich zensiert werden - GameStar
laut dem artikel könnte es im nachinein gecuttet werden. Da steht auch drin alle Codes in einer Region (in meinem Falle Deutschland). Bedeutet also selbst wenn ich mir das spiel bei einem meiner Besuche in Östereich mitnehme, wird es im fall der fälle gecuttet?
oder misverstehe ich den artikel? weil wenn das auch mit der östereichichen version im nachinein gecuttet werden kann, hole ich mir die early access, weil es wenn keinen unterschid macht. Ich hoffe ihr könt mir helfen bzw. wisst mehr wie ich^^

Edit: gerade gesehn, in der beschreibung von steam steht jedoch nur wenn mane s in eienr region kauft die nachträglich zum cut verdonnert wird:
Killing Floor 2 on Steam

ich bin verwirrt...
MfG
         Noxx


----------



## Noxxphox (21. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zu Killing Floor 2 (bzw. möglichem cutting)*

keiner ne idee? bzw weis keiner genaueres? wäre sehr schade


----------



## cann0nf0dder (21. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zu Killing Floor 2 (bzw. möglichem cutting)*

kauf die pegi Version egal ob aus AU oder UK , Hauptsache da ist kein usk sondern nen pegi siegel auf der Verpackung .... bei digitalen codes könnte es allerdings probleme geben, diese dann dort kaufen und auch direkt dort aktivieren (oder den murks mit vpn, Proxy etc... durchziehen, da kann es aktivierungs probleme geben) aber wenn du nen physisch Datenträger mit aufgedrucktem pegi siegel hast, war es das) 

meiner Erfahrung nach bleibt pegi pegi und usk bleibt usk ... da wird nix vermischt runtergecutted, nachträglich ausm steam acc entfernt, umgemodelt oder sonstwas ... hab in meinem steam acc einige spiele die in ger aufm index stehen, sowohl liste a als auch liste b (oder niemals in ger veröffentlicht und getestet) als pegi Version importiert, geschenkt bekommen etc.... und noch nie nen Problem gehabt das irgendwas geändert wurde


----------



## Noxxphox (21. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zu Killing Floor 2 (bzw. möglichem cutting)*

das is ma ne gute info... das hilft mir sehr weiter... dann wart ich bis zum release bzw vestelle es im gamestop.at vor^^ dan könen mich die usk leute mal kreuzweise... 
das dchlime am usk is da da nur memmen drin sitzen...kene nen par von so nem auschuss... di bekomen schreikrämpfe bei saw, haben danach angst sind paranoid usw... und aw is shon relativ low...eigentlich langweilig... jedes blutige game is brutaler... und so wer entsch3idet über index oder nich-.-
wäre doch vil geiler wen gamer das entscheiden dürften
eine der lidten is doch die verbotene...sprich die darf man nich besitzen oder? :O


----------



## cann0nf0dder (21. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zu Killing Floor 2 (bzw. möglichem cutting)*

liste a 
darf unter der theke und auf anfrage in ger verkauft werden aber nicht beworben, ausgestellt etc... 

liste b 
darf in ger nicht mehr verkauft werden, nicht verkaufte exemplare werden eingezogen

in beiden fällen darf man das spiel besitzen und auch spielen solange man dies privat macht, es nicht vorführt etc.... es kann vorkommen das diese trotzdem vom zoll eingezogen werden wenn das entsprechende paket untersucht wird, aber das hängt wohl vom zöllner ab und wenn da 1x spiel X enthalten ist und nicht 50x (weiterverkauf oder so.....) sollte es auch hier kaum probleme geben.


----------



## Noxxphox (21. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zu Killing Floor 2 (bzw. möglichem cutting)*

paket?
ich besuch bekante in at meist und hol mir dan paar spiele ab 
da es keinegrenzkontrole mehr gibt zwischen de und at habe ich jezüglich deswn absolut keine probleme ^^
mir gings eher um den besitz


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (21. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zu Killing Floor 2 (bzw. möglichem cutting)*

Natürlich darf man die Spiele auch besitzen. Und es ist legal da man es ja nur Privat spielt.


----------



## Noxxphox (21. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zu Killing Floor 2 (bzw. möglichem cutting)*

also ist das im prinzip nur angstmache wenn es heist das ein game im nachinein beschlagnamt werden könte? oder wen es die index liste wechselt?


----------

